# Sully



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my good boy. After this I adjusted his prong collar as it was still to big.
Fits snug now.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

aww he is a handsome boy, has a great coat!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks girl, I got lucky with my snuggle monster..lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww handsome Sully!  love black dogs, I think my next should be black  how much does he weigh? He looks like a strong dog


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Coach, No sure exactly I'm estimating the 70's range. He goes for his vet visit soon I will let ya know. He is strong would be great at pulling weight.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, nice lookin black dog. Looks very healthy. For a yankee's dog!!! Hahaha


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

welder said:


> Yep, nice lookin black dog. Looks very healthy. For a yankee's dog!!! Hahaha


HAHA! Thanks Ricky. up:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know how you guys do it in the frigid winters. I can't imagine going to walk my dog and opening the door to 3'+ of snow. Do they just potty in the snow as if it were grass?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA yeah it sucks!! Yeah he goes in the snow!! Yellow patches..hehe
He doesn't like the cold runs back to the house. Not to bad today so we will take a walk after work.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is his prong so loose? Thats not properly fitted except in 1 pic... either way hes stull cute...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good  nice being able to get out the last few days without freezing our asses off. Mel needs to poop on stuff lol. I usually take him to parking lots so he can peruse the edges for the perfect snow mound lol dogs are funny.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Ames!

Yeah I said it was loose and I have since adjusted it right above the pics.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Didnt read just looked my bad...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

My pom/american eskimo mix may he rest in peace was such a little asshole. He was super smart, he knew that we wouldn't come home until he pooped, so he hold it for as long as he could on our walks. I'd be like alright dude, we aren't going any further, we would turn around and venture back home and he would poop right before we got back, and he would mark every single bush or light post or tree we passed. He would do anything to get in that extra 5 min. Beatrix is an entirely different experience. Within 20ft of our walk, she's already pee'd and pooped.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

handsome homie there chicka!!  lookin good! but wheres the ab shot?? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I will have him lay on his back and get one for ya! 

Thanks!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

<3 Sully! up:


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Sully is looking great!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

D'aww, black dog! Looking good


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

DickyT said:


> <3 Sully! up:


aww ty 



hashbrown said:


> Sully is looking great!


thanks Hash!!!



Carriana said:


> D'aww, black dog! Looking good


thanks girl. Sully sends a kiss.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

You has tiny feet!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Sully boy. He's looking great. Love him


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ty Krystal um yeah Hash those are my mini me's footsies.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Man... I keep missing all these great picture threads. Sully is looking so suave and debonair!! He's so handsome. Give him a scratch behind the ear for me please.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love my dog.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

He looks great and very happy.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> I love my dog.


As it should be! Sully's lookin' good!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy when I let him on the bed, yeah. Haha

Thanks guys.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Happy when I let him on the bed, yeah. Haha.


Awww, Stang how could you deny him the comfort of a soft bed. LOL. Sully has such a sweet looking face. Thanks for the new pictures.

Joe


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Sully looks great, and happy thanks for the update


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Joe he used to sleep in the bed but he takes up to much room now.lol 
He gets sent to the couch now. 

Thanks Joe & bluedozer.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully went to the vet Saturday he is a healthy 80 pounds (words from vet)

I love this dog for real such a good boy.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

That's a happy lookin' dog!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to hear!!  how old is he again? He looks like he enjoys car rides too


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is 5, yeah he is good in the car.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Phew!! Big boy but always looks good. So happy to see him!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Stang, as always, Sully's looking good especially after the couped up Winter we had. Warm weather and long walks are finally back. YEA!! Thanks for the new pic.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Some new Sully pics from this past weekend.


----------



## 7magmike (Jun 24, 2014)

Sully is looking good stangchick.....


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

<3 Sully!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks ......


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is looking great Stang.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Katey.....appreciate it.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He likes to sleep under the covers..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe Sully!! I wuv hims! Give him a scratch behind the ear for me.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I will Bev


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new Mr. Sully pic Stang. He does look settled in there.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes he burrows under covers...lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

how big is 'sully'?

and i mean in lbs.................


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

About 70 pounds. Solid.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha Mel tries to do that too lol I has to bring in another blanket for him cause he is a hog lol. Cute Sully!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha, he will sit there and scratch at the covers so i can lift it then he curls up under them.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Few new ones of Sully


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh the grey face. He looks so distinguished. Handsome boy.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Handsome Boy!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep I spy some grey coming in  such a cutie!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah he is cute! TY! grey shows up quick on black..well on him anyways


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Roller is going on 4 yrs old and his muzzle is getting grey already. Sully is my favorite black dog on here! Give him a scratch behind the ear for me please.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwwwww such a distinguished gentleman with his grey face. How old is he now?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love those big browns. The touch of grey makes Sully look so debonair. Wish the same could be said about me, LOL.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks, he is 8 now! 

aww @ Jttar grey is in!


----------

